# how old is your toddler & are they FF or RF in their car seat?



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Well the question sums it up.

I am really curious as to how many of you out there do extended RF. DS is 2y5mo almost & DH keeps giving me a hard time for keeping him RF.

I dont want to get into the pros & cons of extended RF bec that is for another area of the forum. I just am interested in the age you went/are planning to go FF.

Thanks


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

DDis 25 mo and still RF. She is super tall (97th percentile) so she does have to bend her legs. But she doesn't mind/care so we have no plans to flip her any time soon.


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

DS is 2.5 and still rear-facing, if I can fit 2 rear-facing in my tiny Honda Fit (baby is arriving in March), he will stay rear-facing until he outgrows his Radian 80.

I figure driving around is the most dangerous thing we do, so rea-facing is very important to me.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

My daughter will be 2 next month and will rear face until she outgrows the ability to do so in her current seat.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

My almost 2.5 year old is still RFing. I plan to keep him that way until either his younger sibling is ready for the seat or when he outgrows it and since he lasted in his bucket till around 13-14 months old, he'll be nearly 4 when we FF him. FF might come sooner in my car since my seat only goes to 35lbs. He's maybe 26lbs right now. He doesn't mind at all.

I don't know anyone IRL who extended RF. It seems like everyone at daycare FF their child unless they are still an infant.


----------



## paperlights (Jan 1, 2011)

My son just turned 2 and he is rear facing. I am getting a hard time from family too but I won't get into that even though I really want to vent and tell you what they said and I said back, LOL

I plan to keep him rear facing until he outgrows his seat.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

We turned my son FF when he was about 16 months in preparation for his little sister (there was no way we could fit 2 RF car seats in my car).


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

My son is 32 mos old and still rf'ing. We have no plans to flip him. He is happy and really small so being somehow "uncomfortable" (to quote a woman at my daycare) isn't even an issue.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

15 mo and RFing. Don't plan to turn her until at least 2 probably longer unless there is some unforeseen circumstance.


----------



## Geist (Jan 27, 2010)

we turned our son around as soon as he met the minimum age and weight requirements to be FF. He absolutely hated rear-facing and would scream the entire time we were in the car. Turning him around completely solved that problem.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

DS is 26 months and still RF. He's getting close to outgrowing the seat RF by height. (He's almost 1 inch from the top of the shell. Weight wise he's ok. He's 30 lb and it goes to 35). But I'm planning to get another seat so he can RF longer. I figure by that time DS2 will be ready to be out of the bucket, and then we'll need another convertible car seat by then anyway. If I didn't have to buy another seat, I'd probably just turn DS1 when he outgrew the seat, but since I have to buy another one, I'm going to get one that ensures he can RF even longer.

My dad recently was giving me a hard time about having DS1 rearfacing. I really don't understand why he cares which way DS1 faces. He never has to drive him anywhere. My husband would probably turn DS1 if he had his way, but he knows better than to start the argument with me  He probably just figures it's easier to keep DS1 RF than to try to convince me otherwise.

I know 1 person IRL that does extended RF. I also know a bunch of people with babies younger than mine, so we'll see if they end up turning their babies at 1 year of age.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

my 19 month old is barely at the 20lb mark, so she's definately RFing. I'm going to keep her that way until she outgrows her MR, and I'm thinking that when we get our second convertible seat we may get one that can RF a little taller, though she isn't tall.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't have a toddler but I ERF to 40 lbs or they exceed the height of the carseat. DS2 is 5.5 and he still RF in his Complete Air seat


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

25 months and still rear facing here. We plan to purchase another car seat that will allow us to rear face longer once she outgrows the RF limit on her current seat. She is tall but likes to put her feet up on the back of the seat.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Unless your kid is screaming his head off in the carseat, what exactly does your dh think turning him will accomplish? Does he have some sort of evidence that it would be safer for your ds to turn FF?


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

dd1 is 3.5 years old and RF, dd2 is 22 months and RF. they will still that way until a minimum of 4 years of age; after that, i will discuss their preferences with them. at this point, they both prefer to be RF. we had to have dd1 FF one day while in my mom's car and she asked to be turned around the whole time.

people IRL think we are a little strange ( i don't know a single person who has their kids RF past 1 year and 20lbs) but that doesn't bother me. i parent based on what i believe to be best for my kids.


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

DD will be 2 next month. She's RF. She is only 21 pounds though. I won't turn her for a LOOONG time. Our seat goes to 35 pounds. I suspect she'll outgrow in height before weight.

People comment to me too. I had one friend who's son is the same age as DD say "wow, I know its safer but I can't believe you haven't turned her around yet." So even if they know its safer most people turn their kids at the 1 year/20 pound mark. I don't really get it.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

even our mainstream pedi is recommending 2 years old now. The crash test videos themselves are enough to keep me from turning him.


----------



## Loves2Bake (Dec 19, 2010)

My 18 month old Daughter is RF, and will be or as long as possible. None of my friends ERF and I have no idea why you wouldn't, it's 5 times safer!


----------



## love4bob (Apr 30, 2008)

I have an 11 month old obviously still RFing. I'll keep her RFing until she starts to not want to, probably around 2. 27 month old is FF now. She RFd until 2. DD1 was FF, and DD2 wanted to be like her sister. She threw fits and always wanted to sit in sisters car seat.


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

My twins are almost 2 and still rf!! They will be rf till the weight limit on their seats. I am glad our britax MA expires in May so I can get a new seat and continue to rf. Our MA goes to 33lbs. I wish I knew about extended rf when my 5yr old was little as he would have been rf as long as I could.


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

oops, double post


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan*
> 
> Unless your kid is screaming his head off in the carseat, what exactly does your dh think turning him will accomplish? Does he have some sort of evidence that it would be safer for your ds to turn FF?


No, He just knows DS would be able to see the 'trucks & busses' better if front facing & thinks he would have more fun


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

DD is 31 months and RF, twin DS's are 7 weeks and RF. DD is 32lbs, RF in a TrueFit. We plan to get a Complete Air soon and hand the TF down to one of the boys so DD can RF longer.

DD sits in the 3rd row of our minivan and has a spectacular view of cars, trucks, christmas lights, etc. It's like her own personal picture window. If she were FF she would have a view of mostly the seat in front of her.


----------



## jnet24 (Sep 4, 2006)

DS is about to turn 4 weighs 35 pounds and still RF, DD just turned 2 and weighs 22 lbs. They both will stay RF until they outgrew their seats and no new seats are available to continue to be RF.


----------



## corrieoseal (Aug 12, 2009)

DD is 31 months and 27lbs. She continues to RF and I think she will until she maxes out her seat at 35lbs. One evening last summer we turned her FF for go to the drive-in because we thought she'd like to sit in her seat for some of the movie. Well, she complained the ENTIRE trip that she was uncomfortable. (And we turned her back RF for the trip home.) She likes to have her feet up against the back seat and she certainly doesn't miss anything out the window when we're driving. None of my friends still have their toddlers RF, but no one really comments on DD being so. A couple of mom friends and family members have asked since DD turned two about our extended RF and I simply tell them it's safer and DD's preference anyway. DH let me make the call since I did all of the research.


----------



## prettymatty (Feb 2, 2009)

My DD2 is RF in a True Fit and she is 29 months. She has no issues with being RF and she'll be RF until she's 35lbs which probably won't be for at least another year. My DH has questioned it but once I showed him the actual facts, he backed right off. He knows this is one issue that he has no say in. I turned my DD1 FF at like 18 months because I got advice from someone who had 2 kids and "must be educated about stuff like this". I totally regret turning her so soon and am very grateful nothing bad happened.


----------



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

Dd is 25 months, 25lbs and rear facing. I'm really hoping that she stops growing as fast as she is right now (so far gaining a lb a month since 18 months) because her seat only goes to 30lbs (its a marathon but we're in Canada and we bought it during that stupid time when all rf car seats had to have to same limit, so they had to go with the lowest). Dh does not want to buy her another seat, as if we turn her ff she can stay in her seat and thus save 300ish$. so I am REALLY hoping we can keep her in this carseat for at least another year....


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

my 18mo RF and we don't have any plans to turn him any time soon. We bought his carseat with extended rearfacing in mind


----------



## AuNaturaleMama (Dec 30, 2010)

DS is 14 months and is rear facing. We chose our carseat so he could rf as long as hmanly possible. The joke in our family is that he will go on his first date rfing and his college graduation ffing!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DD is 21 months and still RF, but technically she is not extended rear-facing yet because she isn't 20 pounds yet. That being said I don't plan to turn her before she turns 4. DS is 3 1/2 and has been forward facing since 2 1/2 due to outgrowing his convertible, if I had it to do over he would probably still be rear-facing, but I am not worried about it at this point since he is 35 pounds now and he would flip at 4 anyways because I can't do 3 rear-facing in my car.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

23 months and counting. She'll stay that way until she outgrows the seat or it becomes more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Carolyn_mtl (Dec 19, 2008)

Brennan - Im also in Canada, and have the Complete Air for my 16 month dd. I recently saw it on sale for $175 at "clement" (not sure if that store is only in Qc). Anyways, just wanted to let you know a new seat wouldnt have to be $300.

Can I also say how much I love this community. It makes me feel normal. I was so excited to read about all these erf toddlers! Dd is only 18.5 lbs, so we won't be turning her for a very long time. Love the rf limit of the CA, might actually get to 4 yrs, which is my goal!


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

DS is almost 2.5 and still RFing. We actually bought another seat when he hit the 30lb limit of his first seat (also a Canadian Britax Marathon) and hope to keep him RFing to the limits of his new Radian. That said, we do occasionally use the Marathon FF in DH's truck. TBH, he does seem to slightly prefer the view FFing but doesn't complain at all when RFing, so RFing he will remain!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

We turned DD FF just after her second birthday. TBH the only time we drive is for long car trips out of town and 5 hours RFing is hard for all of us. She will be 3 in March.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

DD just turned 3 and is still RF. She will remain that way until she reaches the limit on her seats. She actually prefers to be RF because her legs don't dangle and she is more reclined.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We turned ds ff in my Mom's vehicle at about 18mos 'cause he had reached the limit on that seat & for the very infrequent trips he makes in that vehicle we couldn't justify the cost of another seat.

We turned him ff in our car at his 2nd birthday - which was really just a coincidence. We were going on a long trip with a friend & her baby & there was no way we could rf both in my car (I'm too tall to move my seat far enough forward to accomodate it in my small car). Once the transition was made we stayed with it, especially as it had to be done anyway shortly as he was at the limit for the seat rfing.

I must admit it is sooooo much easier with him ffing. I don't think he cares one bit but I do like that I can see him now easier, can pass him things when needed & that I no longer have to passenger with my knees jammed into the dashboard. Honestly, in a head on - my legs would have be broken without a doubt.

One day when we have another child & a larger vehicle we might make a different decision.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

DD is 19 mo and probably over 30 lb? (she hasn't been weighed in a while, last time I think she was 25 lb at 1 year).

The seat she travels in most frequently (my car) is still RF. She has FF on trips to visit relatives bc the car seats they had did not have RF options. Also DH had to remove the seat from his car recently, and when he reinstalled it he did it FF. (He has done that several times by accident - I think it just makes more sense to him FF? I always made him turn it around before but this time I haven't made an issue out of it.) I think she's ridden in it once like that.

I think FF is much easier for a lone driver because you can see the baby and communicate with her. She doesn't seem to care which way she faces though. I hadn't really thought too hard about when we were going to turn her honestly - I guess when she outgrows the seat (I should check the weight limit on the seat and also weigh the baby, I think it might be a 35 lb limit). Reading this thread is making me want to bug DH to turn his seat around too.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My twins are 30 months and RF in True Fit's. My dh doesn't say too much but I know he's looking forward to them going forward-facing. To be honest, it would be a lot more convenient as it would make our vehicle much more comfortable. We have 3 carseats and a booster in our "smaller" minivan so switching them ff will give the driver and passenger much more leg room and allow us to move the seats around. But safety outweighs convenience. For now they are rf and will be until they reach the limits of the seat. Although ds is closer to the 35lb limit so I'm not sure how it will go over if we switch ds and not dd. I guess we'll find out. Hopefully not until the spring at least when they turn 3.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

do kids not outgrow seats by height much now? with my dd1 it was always her height that got her moved from one type of seat to the next. though from thr post here it seems all about the weight


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> do kids not outgrow seats by height much now? with my dd1 it was always her height that got her moved from one type of seat to the next. though from thr post here it seems all about the weight


Sure they do outgrow by height, but there are a lot of car seats now with high backs. DS outgrew 2 car seats by height rear-facing, and would likely outgrow the one I could rear-face him in currently by height as well. He just isn't likely to outgrow it by height for at least another 4+ months which would make him 4 before outgrowing it by height. There are a lot of car seats out there now that are good for extended rear-facing, and that make it unlikely that your child will outgrow it rear-facing by height before 3 or 4 at the earliest.


----------



## jellybeanandkids (Jun 14, 2010)

DD is almost 19 months and is RF and will be until she outgrows the seat. I don't know anyone IRL that RF's beyond age 1.


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

I have known about RF for many many years but I have never had any of them RF beyond about 15 months (when they outgrew their first seat).I don't know anyone in RL who would RF so late. I know a lot about RF seats, but when I research it closely I'm not convinced enough to go to the trouble (a lot of trouble it would be for me, too).


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Our 18 month old is RF, and he will be until he is at least two or older.


----------



## starbuckmom (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavy*
> 
> I have known about RF for many many years but I have never had any of them RF beyond about 15 months (when they outgrew their first seat).I don't know anyone in RL who would RF so late. I know a lot about RF seats, but when I research it closely *I'm not convinced enough to go to the trouble (a lot of trouble it would be for me, too).*


Just curious: How would it be trouble for you? Is it getting the kids in and out of the seats that is hard or having your driver seat set closer to the steering wheel to accommodate the rear facing seat?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My kids are 18m, 3y10m, and 5y6m and all are rear-facing  Four is my minimum to FF, and my oldest likes to RF, so she is still RF'ing. She is in a Complete Air and that's the only seat she can RF in (she is too tall for anything else, including the Radians). The youngest is only 18lbs so he will be RF for ages and the almost-4yo is only 27lbs.

The safety benefit is huge, and although it can be a bit of a PITA, it's so worth it. I had my DD2 FF when she turned 3, as she hated RF and would get her arms out of the straps, but then I was in a bad crash in August and it scared all of us, so she's RF again.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

My dd is 3.5 years old and is still rf in a True Fit, but is getting close to outgrowing it rf. I'm currently debating if I should purchase another seat to rf her longer as my goal is 4 years, but she may be so close to 4 when she actually outgrows it I'm not sure it's worth another 150+ dollars.


----------



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

DD is 25 months old and has been FF since she was 21 months or so, even though we have the carseat we have because of the ability to RF much longer. She was just so miserable RF and it was just getting exhausting with the daily battles. It does still bother me that RF is safer and we're not doing it but compared to the grumpy parents she'd have and the trauma to her and us of wrestling her into the seat every day, I still feel like it's the right decision for our family.


----------



## Spring Lily (Sep 26, 2006)

My twins are 27mos and RFing, and will be as long as possible. At least another year!


----------



## staryla (Mar 1, 2009)

DS is 28 months old and RF. My current goal is to make it till 3 years at which point I will re-evaluate. We have another baby coming in June and I've already determined that it is possible to have a RF convertible and an infant bucket in my Toyota Corolla.

When we were out looking at XMAS lights I felt bad for DS because he couldn't see them as well as if he was FF, but he still really enjoyed it! Since he doesn't know any different he doesn't complain.

IRL I know ONE other person who rear-faced till about 18 months. Around here I see way too many 3 year-olds who aren't in any sort of carseat at all, much less a rear-facing one!


----------



## tourist. (Feb 1, 2008)

My 23 month old son is FF (and has been since about 13 months), but only because each and every trip in the car resulted in him screaming the entire time. If we didn't have to drive so often, that would be one thing, but we're driving with him nearly 2 hours a day on most days. The constant distraction was not a safe way to drive. I'm really really really hoping that DC2 will be happy to RF for as long as our carseats allow (which is a really long time!).


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

We had to turn DS2 at 18/19 months (can't remember the exact month!) as he hit the 30lb RFing limit on his seat. Would I liked to have him RF longer? Yes. But at the time, the only RFing past 30lbs options we had up here were going to set us back at least $200, which wasn't feasible for us at the time. So we turned him.


----------



## 1stBabyAt39 (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought a car seat that would accommodate rear-facing up to 45 lbs so I could keep DD RF as long as possible. However, at around 16 months, she started screaming when we put her in the seat. Once we turned her FF, she no longer screamed and would say "whee!" as we were driving. So, while I hated turning her FF so soon, at least she enjoys being in the seat more now.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Colin is 29 months and between 35 - 40 pounds. He is FF in one car with a True Fit (max RF weight = 35 lbs) and RF in the other car with a Complete Air (max RF weight = 40 lbs).

DH gives me crap about ERF every dang time we're in the car together. Even though he acknowledges that RF is safer, he says that the likelihood of our being in a crash is too small to justify keeping DS seated in an uncomfortable position. Even though DS doesn't complain and is happy as a clam no matter which way he sits. And even though we totaled our car this past summer.
























I don't care. DS will stay RF to the limits of his seat. DH can bite me, and he knows it.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> do kids not outgrow seats by height much now? with my dd1 it was always her height that got her moved from one type of seat to the next. though from thr post here it seems all about the weight


My DS will definitely outgrow his seat by height. He is in the 95th %tile. That was the case with his infant seat too.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

dd will be four in april and is still RF and will remain RF until she's 35 lbs (right now she's about 32 lbs). expecting another in may and s/he will RF as well.


----------



## plantnerd (Aug 20, 2010)

13 months/26 lbs, still rear facing. He doesn't mind and it's safer for his neck.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

My littlest is 20 months and about 24 lbs, rfing.  My oldest was 2 yrs 7 months when we flipped her ffing, she'd hit the limits of her seat heightwise but not weightwise. It didn't occur to me at that time to look for a larger seat! I plan on keeping my 20 month old rfing for as long as possible, and yes, we will get a bigger seat!


----------



## MrsBone (Apr 20, 2004)

We RF'ed until DS was 13 months. At that point he was still in his infant seat. He's super tall and skinny. The reason we flipped is that he is so tall, and there is evidence to support both ideas of thought on this. Depending on the type of car accident you are in will depend on which way is safer. I just went with my gut on this one


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS will be 3 at the end of the month and is 38 lbs he is RF in a Radian but wants to turn FF. I would like to keep him RF until the limit of my seat but he has been asking why he is RF and why he can't be FF for a few mons now (my almost 4 year old daycare girl is FF and has been for a year in my car) A few weeks ago I noticed that the boot that you need to use to RF the seat was damaged so turned DS FF until the company sent a new one. Well he was so happy, he talked non stop about all the stuff he was seeing for the first time (signs mostly) when I got the boot in the mail I was all excited that we could turn him RF again but he begged me not too  so I made a deal with him that he could be FF until we went to my mom's at Christmas. We had to drive on the highway and I wanted him RF. He is still RF but is asking when he can turn forward again. Also it was very pleasurable to get a bit more space in the front seat again. Anyway I am not sure if I will turn him before the limits or not.


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

ds1 is 19mo and still RF. he's just over 22lbs and 33inches tall. the seat goes to 35lbs, but i suspect he'll outgrow it in height first. i feel a little bad as his legs are so cramped right now, but it doesn't see ot bother him yet. i'm hoping to RF till at least 2yrs.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

23 months, RF

we have a radian and a myride65


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starbuckmom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I never got that far.

It would cost a lot, not just for the seat (I think they cost 200+ quid) and realistically, DH would have to take a day off work (so using up a day's vacation, too). To be sure that DC got picked up from school in time.

The nearest place that can fit them is about 2 hours drive away. So the extra costs of that (20p/mile in our old car, 40p/mile in our current vehicle, so 160 miles roundtrip, and an extra 32 quid in cost in old car. And there would be no guarantee once we got there that they would have a seat that fit. Certainly not with the other 2 children across the back (in the old car). Plus I have the impression that old car was completely unsuitable because it didn't have a tetherstrap or somesuch.

Now we have a bigger car, newer so might have the straps to fit a RF seat, but still 64 quid in travel costs just to go try one out, but would still have the stress and hassle (and extra risks) just to get there. And still might find it was unsuitable or not a good fit.

All for a family that only drives ... 4k miles per year?

I just couldn't justify it. The risk/cost tradeoff didn't justify it.

Might be different if the seat cost 70 quid and I could get one fitted within 20 miles of here.

If I seriously want to reduce risks of accident to DC there are a lot of other things I could arguably do... but don't choose to do either. Like never cycling with DC in a bike seat. Never letting them walk to school alone. Never leaving them alone in the house. I'm just not a zero/minimal risk type person, though.


----------



## larzanna (Jan 23, 2008)

My son is 20 months. We turned him FF at 15 months (he was plenty big enough by law at 12 months). He had always hated the car and now he does not care.

However i do not look at/think anyone who does ERF is weird nor would i comment on it.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

He'll be three in a week and a half and he's RF in a MyRide65.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

IRL I know of one other toddler that is RFing. She's at least 19 months because that's the minimum age for the class our DDs are in together. I secretly squeal with glee when I see her in her seat, but I'm too shy to comment on it. I keep waiting for the opportunity to park next to the mom to exchange the "so glad I'm not the only one" look.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

DD is RF at 28months, 27lbs.

IRL we know at least two more RF 27-29 month olds, and no FF ones.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

irl, i don't know any other rfing three year olds and get told to turn ds around quite frequently. i also get told that carseats don't expire and that I shouldn't have any trouble picking one up at a yard sale for $5, so...`


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

My ds is 3.5yrs next week, 25lbs and 35.5" tall. He rides rearfacing and he will until he outgrows the XTSL (so when he is 45lbs or gains 5" of torso height, which ever comes first)


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Or you could just check on here or car-seat.org and see what seats are compatible with your car (most seats fit in most cars), order them online, and READ THE MANUAL and install them all by yourself. Shipping is often free, they come to your house, and its free to install it yourself. If you do a little research first, you can find something you know will work, you just have to go stick it in the car. And I dont think they are 200 quid, thats $300+, there are a LOT of seats for far less that will work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrsBone*
> 
> We RF'ed until DS was 13 months. At that point he was still in his infant seat. He's super tall and skinny. The reason we flipped is that he is so tall, and there is evidence to support both ideas of thought on this. Depending on the type of car accident you are in will depend on which way is safer. I just went with my gut on this one


The vast majority of fatal crashes are from the front or the side, and rearfacing protects best against this. Most crashes where you are rear-ended are very minor (slower speeds, someone not paying attention to the light going red or in traffic or something). Crash tests all show that rearfacing is 500% safer for kids under 2yrs old. I have never seen a crash test saying a forward facing 13month old is safer than a rearfacing 13month old, where did you see the "evidence to support both sides" that says rearfacing is less safe?


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

My DD is 3.5 and RFing in her BLVD.

We're planning on upgrading to the XTSL when she outgrows the rearfacing weight on her current seat to extend her RFing. But she's only 29lbs right now, so we probably have at least another six months?


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DD1 is 4 y 4 mo and RF in a Complete Air. She does ride FF in a Nautilus in DH's car 1-2 times a week. She is about 39 in and 36lbs, and fits well. She does not complain about RF at all.

DD2 is 16 mo and only about 18lbs. Obviously she's RF as well.


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

24 mos - front facing


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

20 months, RF


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

I turned ds1 at 20 pounds he is on the small side so 20 pounds he was just about 2 i believe. but he had very bad carsickness and so would SCREAM the whole. way. anywhere.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighi123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I am having flashbacks thinking about rearfacing my DD until 2 yrs old or older. She screamed bloody murder every time she was in the car form the day we brought her home from the hospital until the day we turned her around at 1 yr (she was 26 pounds and as tall as some 2 yos at a year). No wait, that's not true - she gave us a break for about a month at 9 months old, then started up again. We tried EVERYTHING anyone IRL or here on MDC suggested, and the only thing that stopped her was turning her around (looking back we think it was a combination of motion sickness and separation anxiety, which she had in SPADES on top of her very intense personality). It was pure torture for me to try to drive like that, and for my DS who had to trapped in his seat next to her listening to her scream every time we were in the car - he'd go into this catatonic gaze out the window and just totally check out. Oh how I wish she would have been happier in the car that first year. With DS, we didn't know anything about extended rear facing; he would have likely been happy to face backwards past a year.

And I know someone might say, 'would you rather have a screaming baby or a dead baby?', but that's not really helpful when you're just about in tears yourself every time you drive whether it's 2 minutes or 2 hours.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

DD is 27 months and FF. We switched her at 26 months.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

DS3 is 24 mo and RF in a True Fit


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The4OfUs*
> 
> I am having flashbacks thinking about rearfacing my DD until 2 yrs old or older. She screamed bloody murder every time she was in the car form the day we brought her home from the hospital until the day we turned her around at 1 yr (she was 26 pounds and as tall as some 2 yos at a year). No wait, that's not true - she gave us a break for about a month at 9 months old, then started up again. We tried EVERYTHING anyone IRL or here on MDC suggested, and the only thing that stopped her was turning her around (looking back we think it was a combination of motion sickness and separation anxiety, which she had in SPADES on top of her very intense personality). It was pure torture for me to try to drive like that, and for my DS who had to trapped in his seat next to her listening to her scream every time we were in the car - he'd go into this catatonic gaze out the window and just totally check out. Oh how I wish she would have been happier in the car that first year. With DS, we didn't know anything about extended rear facing; he would have likely been happy to face backwards past a year.
> 
> And I know someone might say, 'would you rather have a screaming baby or a dead baby?', but that's not really helpful when you're just about in tears yourself every time you drive whether it's 2 minutes or 2 hours.


I think that's a special situation though, because when your child is screaming, it's dangerous every time you drive, regardless of which way the child is facing. I would think one's risk of getting into an accident is much higher when there is a screaming baby in the car. I'm fortunate that my kids grew out of the screaming at a few months old, but I have a close friend who turned her son shortly after a year because the screaming was so intense. She feels horribly guilty about it, but she nearly got into accidents several times because she was so distracted by the screaming.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think a kiddo who is seriously not happy RFing after trying everything should be turned FFing. Driving with a screaming kid is pure torture and its hard to concentrate on the road and everything around you. If the only think that keeps the car peaceful is FFing.. then by golly FFing should probably be done.

My kiddo is about 22 months old and RFing. I think she is 26ish pounds? She will be RF for awhile probably. We'll turn her around once we have another kiddo if we can't make two RF in our car work or can't get a new vehicle. We'll see when she gets turned around if we can keep her RF til the limits of her seat. Based on her current growth rate, she might get turned around before the 45 pounds but we'll see.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

DS is 23mo and still RF, will be until we reach the limits of his seat which will be at least another year I would guess


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

14.5 months, RF. We plan to keep him RF until at least 2.

DD was RF until 15 months.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

We turned DD at 22 months. Much earlier than I had thought I would, but it works for our family. It changed all car trips from hideous screaming to placid talking about what she could see. I used to think the "she can see more" thing was a furphy, but for us it is totally the case. Happier kid=safer driver for us. At 22 mths I felt it was a good balance though i did soul search.

DS (8 mth) is obvioulsy still RFing and i will keep him RFing until at least 2ish depending on his temperament, but I wouldn't FF him before I did with DD.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

31 months and still happily rear-facing.

I hear all about the "big busses" and "trucks" he sees out the window. He's quite happy and comfortable!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

My 17m is rf Radian and will be until she hits the h/w limits or at least until 2 ish. We had to switch DS earlier because he was so tall and heavy.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama2soren*
> 
> 31 months and still happily rear-facing.
> 
> I hear all about the "big busses" and "trucks" he sees out the window. He's quite happy and comfortable!


Ditto. I hear people say they turned their kids so they can see but DS (29 months) appears to see plenty RF. We just bought a Radian XTSL so he'll be RF to 45 pounds and the new baby will get his True Fit.


----------



## Engineering_Mama (Jun 24, 2008)

DD is 27 months and still RFing. She'll stay RF until she reaches 35 lbs. I don't know anyone IRL who RF their kids after 20 lbs. But they all know mine needs to be RFing.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

I have my 24-month-old (25 months tomorrow!) in a rearfacing TrueFit. He has no issues with it, and in fact his legs don't even touch the seat in front of him, so I see no compelling reason to flip him yet. He doesn't seem to mind rearfacing, unlike his older brother, who was FF before he was 2 because I was sick of the screaming when he couldn't see me. I think my almost-5-year-old was over 3 before we turned her FF. She has really long legs and was often uncomfortable, and also was right at the weight limit. My little one, though, has the biggest head ever, and I worry about the strain on his neck muscles if he was FF in an accident.

Nealy


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

BOTH. dd is 30 mos old. her car seat doesnt RF in DH's car or Nana's car but she does in mine. She doesnt seem to mind switching back and forth either =)


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

My daughter is *3 years and 1 month* old and is rear-facing in her Radian XTSL. She is 38" tall and 35lbs. She will continue to rear face until she outgrows the seat rear facing (she has 3" of shell height left, and 10lbs left. Whichever comes first!).

My other daughter is 13 months old and obviously rear facing also


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Mine is also 3 years (and one month!) and still RF. And will be for the foreseeable future, he's tiny. Although I do think we've reached the age where if he suddenly outgrew his seat RF I wouldn't buy a bigger seat to continue RF.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ds is 16 mos and rf...don't plan to turn him any time soon.

Dd was maybe 2.5? I waited until she was on the brink of outgrowing our convertibles rf, which might be 30#?


----------



## lilgavbenstine (Aug 30, 2010)

DS is 23 months **** rf. I want to FF before the new one arrives in Aug. Just because it would be easier to see what he is doing to his sibling but knowing what I know prevents me from doing that. If he'd die in an accident and he might have lived if he was rf I could not live with my self. Plus I think rf gives my older dd more shoulder room since I will be squeezing her in the back with the two babies. We're shooting for 3 yrs old.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DS is 39 months, and we just switched him to FF this week. What a trip! We now have a little back-seat driver who points out all the stop signs and big hills.

He is nearing the top of his TruFit(!) and it was getting very difficult to do the buckles with his legs curled up and in the way. His legs to dangle, now, and he often puts them on the seatback to rest. urg.


----------



## thehighernest (Aug 11, 2009)

DS is 22 months and still RF in a Complete Air 65.

All my friends' kids were turned to FF as soon as they turned 1. At daycare, I don't peek into everyone's cars, obviously, but out of all the other kids in the class that I do happen to see being dropped off/picked up, our son is the only one still RF.

I saw in the thread that a lot of people here have their 3 year olds and older still RF. I think that's great! We'll have to see for how long we can manage it. I already went out around 18 months to replace my car seat because he had outgrown it height-wise. I have an incredibly tall toddler (measured 36.5" at 18 months!); the Complete Air 65 is supposed to accommodate RF until 40", but based on his height curve so far, I'm not sure that will keep him there for another year and half! Then again, I've seen on other forums people saying that the shell of that car seat will allow for taller than that, even though that's what Safety 1st lists as the limit.

I can't say I haven't thought about changing him at this point sometimes. He's having some light sensitivity issues from the sun that shines through the back window, and I'm not comfortable driving with a shade on it. It's probably silly - I'm not sure why I think FF will help with this: there is a big windshield letting sun in from the front, lol! Maybe I'm thinking the seat in front will help provide more shade? (We don't have the seat in the middle because it doesn't have LATCH there). Also, on our VW Golf, having the seat RF means that we've had to push the passenger seat too close to the air bag for any adult to ride in that seat safely. Which means every time we go out as a family, either my husband or I have to sit in the back. It would be nice to ride up front one of these days again...


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehighernest*
> 
> DS is 22 months and still RF in a Complete Air 65.
> 
> ...


Would he wear Sunglasses? My ds is FF with his dad (he's 2 and too heavy to RF in his carseat and his dad doesn't want to buy a new seat), and he wears sunglasses in the car when its sunny. He loves them b/c they're "Cool" LOL!


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

DS is 22 months and still RF. He's only FF once when we took a trip with a friend and her two kiddos recently. He had a blast that day, but I'm 99% sure it had more to do with being in the car with his friends than the direction he was facing. He doesn't seem to mind RF at all.

We'll wait to switch him until he reaches the limits of his seat. He's only 24lb, so we've got a while.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

My 33 month old is RFing. I'm hoping he will make it to 4 in his Radian (45lb RF limit).


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

We made the switch at 21 months. I might go longer with DD, but probably not much past 2 years.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geist*
> 
> we turned our son around as soon as he met the minimum age and weight requirements to be FF. He absolutely hated rear-facing and would scream the entire time we were in the car. Turning him around completely solved that problem.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASusan*
> 
> DS is 39 months, and we just switched him to FF this week. What a trip! We now have a little back-seat driver who points out all the stop signs and big hills.
> 
> *He is nearing the top of his TruFit(!) and it was getting very difficult to do the buckles with his legs curled up and in the way*. His legs to dangle, now, and he often puts them on the seatback to rest. urg.


Is that why I have been having such a hard time lately?? Duh. It didn't even dawn on me it was bec of his leg placement.

DS is 29mo & also nearing the top. he was 38.5in when last measured. i think TruFit goes to 40in. I think that is one of the tallest seats, so I dont know what I am going to do. I really want him RF longer...


----------



## mummamilk (Jul 15, 2003)

DS is 22 months and is RF in a infant seat. We have a new Radian that is RF until 45lbs.

I don't need to watch "video" I have lived it 3 times. DS was with me just last month in a car accident. He slept through the whole thing. Everyone on the scene said he was "just fine because he was RF. Meanwhile I was strapped to a back board and put in an ambulance. I wish I could be "just fine" after an accident.

He will be RF until he exceeds the limits of the car seat.

I drive a Sienna. DS's seat is in a captain's chair.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

My son is 21.5mo and FF. We turned him when he was 19/20mo old (I don't remember). It was kind of an "accident" to be honest... We had talked about having him FF because he'd have to sit behind DH (and DH can't push his seat forward anymore without hugging the wheel) but I was unsure. Well, we were rushing out of the house one day and I realized the carseat wasn't installed (I'd brought it inside to measure him in it properly) and our seat (Alpha Omega Elite) has always been faster and better FF in our car...so that's what I did.

DS LOVED it. He giggled the entire time. We kept it that way for the rest of the week and realized that car rides were suddenly much more pleasant. So, we've kept him that way. (It would have happened before 2 anyway because of DH being back so far)


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YayJennie*
> 
> We turned my son FF when he was about 16 months in preparation for his little sister (there was no way we could fit 2 RF car seats in my car).


i have the same situation. ds will be ~20 months when his sibling arrives and we won't be able to fit 2 rfing seats (and my tall dh), so we will turn him then. he is 24 lbs now and his seat would rf until 35 lbs. i would really like to keep him rfing longer, but i can't afford a new car.


----------



## lilgavbenstine (Aug 30, 2010)

Another beneft/con depending on how you look at it about RF is snacking. I know with my older kids who FF at or before 1, they are 12 and 10 now, snacked all the time in the car. We did drive thru frequently. I'd hand them their burger and we be off. With YDS we rarely alow him to eat in his seat because I can't see him and I can't tell if he's ok. I think its so much better. Older kids began to expect a snack on every car ride. Ben doesn't even ask. And we avoid the drive thru unless I have big kid to help supervise. Healthier for him.


----------



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

DD is 2.3 years and rearfacing, we'll probably keep her RFing until the new baby (I'm 6 months pg) grows out of her baby seat and needs to go in DD's Britax 2we. If DC2 is similar size to DD, that will be around age 1 so DD1 would be 3.5 which I'm happy with. I don't think we could comfortably have two rearfacing seats in our car because it would mean moving the drivers seat and therefore the rear seat behind every time me and DH swap driving which would be really annoying. But we'll see how it goes, and also what the options are for FF seats at 3.5 considering that DD is 9-25 percentile so it takes a long time for her to hit the weight limits.

I find one advantage of RFing is that I can eat whatever I like in the front and DD can't see me














and start asking for some - particularly useful in early pregnancy when I needed to eat almost constantly but didn't want DD to eat whatever unhealthy thing I was guzzling.


----------



## sunshine9 (Dec 3, 2009)

19 months and facing forward


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

18 mos and RF in my car in a Marathon, FF in DH's and my parent's car, RF in in-laws car. DS seems to not care which way he faces so I think that the current situations will last for awhile. He rides in my car 95% of the time.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

DD1 is 32 months and RF. we just got the complete air so we can keep her rf longer!


----------



## Wilbur (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm impressed that so many of you were able to stick w/RF for so long. DS is really tall and just really didn't fit anymore, was too scrunched up and we'd have to shove his legs in and I think he was probably pretty uncomfortable (he's also really thin, so he wasn't too much over the minimum weight req and I felt guilty about that). We probably switched him around 18 months and I have to say it made car rides much, much easier. I get really nauseous when I face backward in a moving car so maybe he was having a similar problem? But the crying spells completely stopped... when he eventually has a sibling, however, I'd really like to hold off longer.


----------



## DomerJen (Feb 11, 2007)

DS is 23mo and rear facing. He's only 21 lbs, though - he wouldn't have been legal until 18mo! haha. I have no plans to turn him until he reaches the height/weight limit for the seat. Which will probably be around age 7. Ha!


----------



## DomerJen (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olien*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


The radian might go higher.


----------



## Tiddilywinks (Jun 5, 2009)

17 months and still rear facing, I have Marathons with a 33 pound weight limit and he will stay RF until he is too heavy.


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geist*
> 
> we turned our son around as soon as he met the minimum age and weight requirements to be FF. He absolutely hated rear-facing and would scream the entire time we were in the car. Turning him around completely solved that problem.


Same here, it was probably way earlier than most moms would like, but my son was misrable RF. Maybe my now 3mth old will last longer. As long as he is comfortable and not minding RF, I will ERF.


----------



## giraffee (Sep 30, 2009)

RF my DD who is 32 mo. She is just under the 35 lb limit, so we either need to buy a new 40lb FR carseat, or turn her around. I insist on buying a new seat, but DH is reluctant as he thinks she is already too squished in there. I am not sure where this will go, as the higher limit carseat is expensive and there is only a couple of them available in Canada.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

My oldest (now 8) was turned at 12 months, but I have since learned about ERF, so my girls have gone/will go longer. My 5 year old DD sat RF till 4y3m (right before little sister was born) and could have easily stayed that way another year or more (even now she is only 33 lb), but I figured since she was already 4 and I needed to fit 3 across (which worked better with her seat FF), I would go ahead and turn her. My youngest is 12 months and 17 lb, RF in a Radian XTSL, so I don't foresee turning her for at least 3 more years either.


----------



## star*mora (Sep 3, 2007)

ds1 was rearfacing until october - so 3.5yrs old

ds2 is 16mths and we plan on going til 3.5 or 4yrs old now that we have a radian with a 45lb rearfacing limit now that they are available in canada.


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

I struggle with this. I have a 20.5 month old, she's about 22 lbs (not sure of height) and is RF in a Marathon and she HATES car rides, screams the whole time, fights fights fights me getting in. It's horrible. It's been going on since November. We one time took a ride in a friend's car who had a FF carseat, and she sat there when we ran errands and she hasn't been happy since. Seriously. She rode ONCE FF and ever since then, has made life very hellish getting in the car and going anywhere.

I am very very close to turning her around. I can't take it much longer, the screaming and the fighting me to get in the carseat. I look like I'm hurting her, trying to bend her legs, unarch her back,etc. I have to force her in the seat with a lot of strength. It's very upsetting for both of us.

What do I do? Ugg. I KNOW RF is much safer but it's totally hell in the car. And we are in the car a lot, doing lots of little 25mph trips around town.


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

DS is 26 months, 27.5 in and 35 lbs. He's still rf'ing and will until he's 40 lbs.


----------



## darlawoods (Jan 20, 2011)

We will keep her RF until she is 40 lbs, according to her car seat, but she'll be in a car seat/booster until she is 80 lbs or more.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My toddler is 17 months and RF. We recently turned my 4-year-old FF, shortly before her 4th birthday.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Almosr 17 months and rear facing.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

My daughter is almost 15 months old and definitely still rear facing. She'll be rear facing until she literally can't safely do it any longer (too tall or too heavy, whichever comes first). She won't be forward facing for a long time to come, either, because her seat is a TALL one and RF up to 45lbs, lol.


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

My older son was rearfacing 90% of the time until he was 3.5 yrs old or so (90%, b/c I allowed him to ride forward facing a bit younger w/my mil and friend for ease for them and towards the end of my pregnancy w/my second b/c I couldn't help him into his seat). My second son has been riding ff'ing since 27 mos or so, but only b/c he's really long torsoed and tall and we couldn't afford a new carseat to keep him rearfacing. We already have several convertible carseats and he's maxed out all of them rearfacing.


----------



## BeautyforAshes (Oct 17, 2010)

My DD is a month younger than your DS. She is still rear-facing, and will be until she reaches the max wt for the seat (35 lbs), which could be a while, since she is petite.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My youngest is 5 1/2 now, but he was rear facing until he was at least 3.5 (maybe older, whenever he hit 33 lbs or whatever the limit of his seat was). DD was only about 18 months when we turned her around, because she was huge and the seat she had could only be rear facing to (I think) 30 lbs. DS1 was turned on his first birthday when he was around 26 lbs. He's 10 now, and I didn't know about ERF, AND he was a car screamer while rear facing. Anyhow, there are no pros to turning your 2.5 year old, only cons (assuming he fits the the weight/height range of the seat).


----------



## 1organicmomma (Feb 9, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geist*
> 
> we turned our son around as soon as he met the minimum age and weight requirements to be FF. He absolutely hated rear-facing and would scream the entire time we were in the car. Turning him around completely solved that problem.


This was our case too, our DD would also get mad about her feet/legs being crammed up in RF position. So after her 1st b day we switched


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

DS is 22 months, 21.5 pounds, and 32 inches. He will remain RF until he outgrows the limits of his carseat. No reason to switch him, and I suspect he'll be RF until at least 4 years old.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

DS2 is 2 years, 3 months and FF, has been for awhile...we were without my van from October until just a couple days ago. He didn't fit rear facing in the car I used or in DH's little car to go anywhere. So that would've been about a month before age 2. He'd be FF now in the seat I have anyway, it goes RF to 30 pounds and I know he's got to be at least that now, he hasn't been weighed in a few months and last time he was 28 lbs.

DD I know I went to about 18 months and then FF her because of height. She's very tall, everyone thinks she is at least a year older than she actually is.

DS1 I don't remember what I did to be honest...I know I went a little past a year for sure, and I know he was only about 18 pounds at the 12 month appt.

DS3 will stay RF probably until he asks.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My youngest child is almost 18 months old and definitely rear facing.


----------

